# Cancelled Tribute 550s Available Now



## 104846 (May 30, 2007)

Just been offered a cancelled Tribute 550 by Barrons North East when enquiring about the Firebrand Devon if anyone is interested, it's there now. They do not have any 650s or else I would have had it!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Sue-ann said:


> Just been offered a cancelled Tribute 550 by Barrons North East when enquiring about the Firebrand Devon if anyone is interested, it's there now. They do not have any 650s or else I would have had it!


Hi, there is a Tribute 550 available in Spinney Motorhomes, Holmes Chapel, Cheshire (It saw it in their showroom on Sunday).


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Err no thanks from reading some of the posts. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Err no thanks from reading some of the posts. :wink:


you mean you are not a 6'6" anorectic ?


----------



## 104856 (May 30, 2007)

Knock Knock,
Whos There?
Knock Knock, Bang Bang,
Whos There?
Knock Knock, Bang Bang, Drill Drill,
Whos There?
Knock Knock, Bang Bang, Drill Drill, saw saw,
For the last time WHOS THERE


Guess !


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

shame really because they look far better than the Ice Cream Van and Ambulance look a likes but it sounds at times like they have been thrown together, but very attractive.


----------



## 104856 (May 30, 2007)

You a right Grumpyman, I have been lurkin for a month on this forum and consequently decided to hang on to my ice cream van Firebrand for another year by when Trigano may have the V2 out. The first generation of any product has problems but the 550 seems to have more than its fair share and unlike windows you can not just download an update!

Listening to other forums there seem to be quite a few 550s getting bounced, not so many 650s though - maybe because they are better value. One large continental caravan mag did them no favours by testing the 550 as a day van and the 650 as a camper.

The new silver Fiat Ducato looks stunning though, shame Trigano seem not to have been as impressive.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Called at Spinney today over another matter,had a look at the 550. I am 511 tall and my feet could not reach the floor from the rear single foreword facing seat which also had no seat belt.Again shame lovely looking.Also just to mention wanted a quote for a Bike Rack and fitting around £260,my dealer £200.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
If anyone is still waiting for a Tribute 550 Danum have one available now, I have seen it today and confirmed with them that it is up for grabs, no 650s though.


----------

